# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Chè mít và chè rau câu 'mới tinh' ở phố cổ - Quán chè ngon ở Hà Nội

## hangnt

Lượn khu phố cổ, các teen Hà Thành lại có dịp thưởng thức thêm 2 loại chè rất mới mẻ, thú vị - chè mít và chè rau câu.

Nơi để bạn khám phá chính là tiệm trà chanh phố Đào Duy Từ xưa nay rất nổi tiếng trong giới teen. Ngoài trà chanh, quán này đã có 5 món chè: ngô, khoai, chuối, nếp cẩm và trân châu khiến các bạn mê mẩn. Nhưng vẫn không ngừng tham vọng, nay họ tiếp tục tung ra hai món mới là chè mít và chè rau câu, nhằm mục đích chinh phục thêm nhiều thực khách nữa cũng như tăng thêm độ "hot" của quán.

Chỉ cần nghe tên chè mít đã thấy món ăn thật hấp dẫn. Bát chè nhìn qua khá "mi nhon" và đơn giản. Bên trên được bao phủ bằng một lớp nước cốt dừa trắng mỏng, còn phần chè chủ đạo thì nằm phía dưới, màu vàng óng. Khuấy đều lên, bạn sẽ thấy thứ chè này đặc quánh, trong đó có các hạt trân châu nhỏ li ti quyện với những miếng mít dai dai, ngọt ngọt, và quan trọng là hương vị món chè dậy lên mùi mít chín thơm lừng.



Chè mít trông khá đơn giản...
Chè mít có độ ngọt vừa phải, nên nếu là người "hảo ngọt", bạn có thể thưởng thức ngay mà không cần bỏ thêm đá. Tuy nhiên, trong tiết trời nóng nực của mùa hè, thì chỉ một thìa đá nhỏ sẽ khiến chén chè mát lạnh, sảng khoái hơn mà bạn vẫn cảm nhận được trọn vẹn hương vị của chè mít.



... đặc sánh với trân châu li ti, mít và nước cốt dừa.



Chén chè có những miếng mít dai dai, ngọt thơm.
Món mới thứ hai là chè rau câu. Có lẽ nhắc tới rau câu sẽ nhiều người tưởng tượng đến những miếng thạch rau câu đủ sắc màu xanh đỏ, ăn hơi mềm mềm, sần sật. Nhưng không, chè rau câu ở đây độc đáo, lạ lẫm hơn nhiều.



Chè rau câu được trình bày khá đẹp mắt với 4 góc là 4 màu khác nhau.
Chén chè rau câu đúng là rất đẹp, rất sặc sỡ, chia làm 4 góc, với 4 tông màu tương phản xanh, hồng, vàng, trắng. Tuy nhiên, thứ rau câu này không phải dạng "miếng", dạng "tảng" mà lại là dạng "sợi". Những sợi rau câu mềm và dai như sợi miến, mỗi màu là một vị khác biệt, có sợi chua chua, có sợi ngọt ngọt, khi ăn chung với nhau lại cho bạn cảm giác mát và lạ. Rau câu sợi kết hợp với nước cốt dừa pha loãng ngọt ngậy, thỉnh thoảng lại lẫn những hạt é li ti, khiến món chè trở nên lạ miệng và thú vị.



Chè rau câu ở đây có dạng sợi, mềm và dai như sợi miến.
Giống như chè mít, chè rau câu có vị ngọt thanh, dễ chịu. Hơn nữa, với cái mát tự nhiên vốn có của rau câu, nên chẳng cần bỏ thêm đá, loại chè này "xì xụp" ngay vẫn thật sảng khoái trong những ngày hè nắng nóng, hoàn toàn xứng đáng để bạn thử khám phá.

Giá của chè mít và chè rau câu cũng bằng với các loại chè khác là 10.000 đồng/bát.



Chè nếp cẩm - một trong các món chè được yêu thích của quán


_Địa chỉ: 31 Đào Duy Từ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *Quán chè ngon ở Hà Nội* - *Quan che ngon o Ha Noi*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Chưa thưởng thức 2 món này
Nghe tên với hình ảnh hấp dẫn quá

----------


## loplipop

Nhìn đẹp mắt quá
Ôi bát chè thật là hấp dẫn

----------


## nguyetnt

nhìn ngon quá... nhưng mùa hè mới thick giờ vẫn đang rét ăn có mừ rét run

----------


## khoan_gieng

hjc nhìn bát chè kìa  :Wink: )
Mùa hè ơi đến nhanh đi  :cuoi1:

----------


## Amp21

Ôi nhìn thoai đã ko kiềm chế đc rồi
Ko đợi đến mùa hè nữa mai đi lùng ăn thoai

----------


## jhonnyboy

Ăn chắc là vừa dẻo vừa thơm đây  :love struck: 
thích quá

----------

